# 85 K-5 For Sale



## B&B Plowing (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello, Im looking to sell my 85 K-5... It has a 6.2 Diesel with only 45K and it comes with a 8 Foot Western. The diesel has probablems that im not prepaired to work on. Its stalling it self out and is blowing white smoke. I have another thread made up here in the chevy forum about a month ago. If the price is right ill let it go. The guys on here say that its an easy fix but im looking to up grade any ways. Im asking $4,000. Its a great truck that has its rust spots on the floor board and acouple on the body. Please let me know what you think. Im located on the IL/Wis Border. You can contact me at [email protected]

B&B Plowing


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Post pics!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

$4K for something that doesnt run right AND has rust spots? Might want to start thinking lower pricing. I just bought an 85 K20 RUST FREE with plow and everything for $4500. And it runs perfect.

You can buy those CUCV Blazers all day long with same setup minus a plow for less than $2K on certain auctions. Those usually have low miles and minimal if any rust. 

Just some thoughts if your really wanting to sell it.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah, no offense but $4k is pretty ridiculous. look around at Craigslist and Ebay and see what others are selling for, if they are actually selling. Theres a CUCV Blazer near me for $1850 with only 12k miles on it, and the guy cant sell it even though it's running and driving. He wont go a dime lower either. I'd love to buy it and throw a Fisher 8' on it but I've got more 4wd Chevy trucks than I can drive already.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Shoot me a link to that CUCV Blazer. I've been looking for one. Does it have rust? PM me if you have contact info.
Thanks


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

rcpd34;1166771 said:


> Shoot me a link to that CUCV Blazer. I've been looking for one. Does it have rust? PM me if you have contact info.
> Thanks


Well I just went to Craigslist to grab you a link and its gone. WTF? It was there a few hours ago, I just looked at it when I was typing that other post and it has been on there for a month. maybe the ad expired? If it pops up again I'll remember and get you the link. As I recall it was a bureau of prisons truck that was just used on the grounds, so nothing for miles, and it did have some rust but I dont know how bad. Couldnt see in the pictures, plus it was camo.

Boy, looking at Blazers for sale makes me want one. Theres a lot of nice looking Silverado Blazers around cheap, but they are all rotted out underneath in the back.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Look on SteelSoldiers.com. Also search google for CUCV auction sites. Forget what it is but you can get them for CHEAP on there most times.


----------



## B&B Plowing (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea im pulling the 6.2 and putting a rebuilt 350 into it as we speak... I also mounted LEDs in the inside front window and rear window with Code 3 rotators in the side windows. The truck needs attetion to the floor boards that the only rust thats all the way through. I also have a set of 35x14.50x16LT Super Swampers, ill throw in but the rims are only 5 lug and not the 6 that I currently have. It also has Detroit Lockers which is a Great bonus.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Is it a CUCV (military) Blazer or civilian? Military Blazers had a Gov-lock locking differential in the rear only. In my experience they work well, but the general consensus is they are failure-prone.


----------



## B&B Plowing (Dec 1, 2010)

Its a Goverment Blazer, Its painted White unfortunally but the inside is green. Yea my brother in law did alot of work to the blazer. I think I have bad injectors but not exactly sure what the deal is. So I cant wait til I get that 350 in with a HEI Distrubiter and Hooker Headers. Then im going to throw the Swamper Boggers on there and maybe buy a new Boss for it... Im thinking about going with the 7'6 V Plow. I dont know how to put pix on here but I do have a face book page with the pix also.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

PLowing with BOGGERS :laughing: now that would be a big waste of money. There isn't enough weight in the k5 for a tire like that plus that tire doesn't have engouh siping. Becarefully on your header selection alot of the cheaper long tubes hit the shackle when it cylces.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

and boggers love to go side ways in the snow. :laughing:

fyi you need to figure out what you want this for mud or snow. 95% of the time both dont work as 1 rig.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

sweetk30;1170750 said:


> and boggers love to go side ways in the snow. :laughing:
> 
> fyi you need to figure out what you want this for mud or snow. 95% of the time both dont work as 1 rig.


Unless your me! I swear i was sooooo worried these tires were going to SUCK in the snow but I tell ya what I havent had to lock in the transfer case yet. Was REALLY surprised. BUT havent had them in mud yet either so they will probably suck there.......lol.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

those are old school mud and snows. 

not boggers. 

i run mud trucks / trail trucks/ and play with plow trucks. seen lots of guys go sideways faster with boggers on than most any other tires. 

its the lack of center bar i think. the open paddles that go basicly all the way across that dont hold you sideways like your old mud and snow traction tires have the center rib / tread.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Dumping a 350 in it is an easy swap and probably the cheapest solution. The 350 will bolt right in if memory serves me, i think the exhaust manifolds even bolted up or the Y-pipe interchanged. Should be a TH-400 trans with 208 transfer, 10 bolts front and rear with a rear G-80. Flush the fuel tank and run it, with that radiator i doubt you could ever overheat it with a plow on. The 14 bolts did come with Detroit lockers but they were only in the trucks.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

yup. K30 is absolutely right. I am one of the few who do what they say cant be done, I plow with mud tires. But I have a lot of off road stuff and was getting stuck with ATs. My Interco TrXus MTs were hands down the best plowing tire I ever had, but then they were narrow, those 14.50s he's talking about wont work. Since they discontinued the TrXus MT in my size, I now run Remington Mud Brutes which arent an Interco but so far they are working OK in the snow. Those tires in the picture are a mud/snow tire from way back, and they are small enough to work well. If you look at a bogger they are designed strictly for moving mud front to back, they have nothing that will hold you from slipping sideways. In that situation a locker would be even worse than an open diff.


----------



## B&B Plowing (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks again to DetroitDan and Woodchuck2 for your feed back. Im about to pick up an 05 Dodge Ram 2500 with a 5.7 hemi for only $10,000... Something that auctully runs... Its just to damn cold out to be working on the blazer that cant go into the garage.. What type of plow would you recomend to put on it??? I live on the IL/Wis Border and up here we only have 3 choices of plows to choose from of a course Boss and Western then we have SnowWay... Not to sure of that one but I know the First 2 really well. What do you think?


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Im happy with my Western. Everyone has different opinions. Just pick the one that best suits your budget and needs. We can make that decision for you. You have to do it.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fyi when swapin a gas for a oil burner or vise versa there is a few things on the tranny to change out. 

tourqe convortor is totaly diffrent stall speed. 

govoner has totaly diffrent weights and springs for the motor style thats installed.


----------

